# BT Mosquito...coming soon to NE FL



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

First, thank you to all who have posted build details of your skiffs, especially the BT Mosquitoes. Your great ideas and lessons learned really helped me make better decisions on my first boat build. And thanks to Will, Liz and Eric for their customer service. 
She is out of the mold and working toward delivery September 14.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Great color!


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

Top cap is on!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. You're going to really enjoy the Mosquito. It's an exceptional model.


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

Zika - thanks, I studied your build and took a few notes. Thank you for that info.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Congrats! Just picked mine up two weeks ago and loving every second on it. Would love to hear more details, options and stuff.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Looking good! Did you go with a side or center console setup?


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

This is my build list:
2018 BT Mosquito Center Console powered w/ 60HP Suzuki (Black) 
Hull Solid Color Change 'Haze Gray'
Topside Color 'Whisper Gray'
Black solid rubrail - standard
Powder Coating package including: Aluminum & all misc. small parts with Steering Wheel
Upholstery 'Gray Light w/ Black Piping' ; removable aft cushions
Folding Backrest Cushion on Poling Platform w/ Drop Down Folding Legs (for step up) 
2 Rod Holders welded on Poling Platform
LED Light underside of Poling Platform 'White' 
Atlas Jackplate
Lenco Trim Tabs - standard (NO AUTO RETRACT REQUESTED)
Center Console 'Elite' w/ Jumspeat over insulated cooler/storage (inc. Hydraulic steering set-up)
C-10 Suzuki Multi Function Gauge 
Stainless Handrail on Console (2)
Stainless Flush Mount Cup Holder (2) - Center Console
Dual Receptacle Charger console mounted
'Simrad G07' -
Plumbed Livewell Under Jumpseat 
Accon recessed Push Pole Holder (2) - Bow & Midship
LED Cockpit Under Gunnel Lighting 'Red'
Tibor Push Pole Caddy mounted on Poling Platform 
Stainless Flush Mount Cup Holder -on Poling Platform
Sea Dek Poling Platform Pad 'Light Gray Over Black' 
Rod Holder Mounted on Bulkhead (2 w/ one each side) - 1" below FLUSH with deck
Sea Dek Under Gunnel Small Reel Pads 'Gray over Black' - standard
Minn Kota Quick Release mount & Battery Tender Plug
Ramlin Custom Fitted Aluminum Dry Launch Trailer
Trailer Alloy Upgrade 'Polished'
Break Away System (shortest possible set-up)


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Sounds like a great build! Look forward to more pics.


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

Eric sent some photos today. Getting anxious for delivery day.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Can't Wait to see it! Maybe we can catch a flood when it come in! September is looking good!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Great pics! I think that chair was in one of my pics too, lol. Won’t be long for you now!


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

I think that chair is OSHA approved vertical access equipment.


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

freeclimber said:


> Can't Wait to see it! Maybe we can catch a flood when it come in! September is looking good!


That would be great. My fishing partner son ClassicMatt, is in college so I need some local fishing partners


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

Got this pic last week but Liz tells me she is on her trailer now. I’m going by the shop in the morning to drop off the trolling motor and battery tender plug for the deck. Delivery day is Friday!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Aw man, it’s lookin great! Hopefully this week goes by fast for you


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

Visited the shop today. Dropped off the trolling motor and battery tender plug. Eric says the trailer is due in tomorrow. I am pumped. First new boat ever for this old guy.


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

I took delivery yesterday after an orientation ride with Eric. Dragged her home to St Johns from Bradenton today. Other than a typically harrowing ride on I4 through Orlando, all went perfectly. That Ramlin trailer pulls like a dream. 
Again, thanks to all of you Mosquito owners who shared your ideas and experiences. It made my decision to purchase and easy one.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Looks Killer!!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

She's pretty. Have fun with the new ride!


----------



## Ryan Russell (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm up here in Jax with a Mosquito as well. Perfect skiff for up here!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

That makes at least 3!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Now do yourself a favor and order a Foreman prop from Eric if you haven't done so already...

Thank me later.


----------



## tnrch (Mar 1, 2016)

I’ve heard Foreman props are legendary but that expenditure will have to wait a bit. On another note, I have discovered that the Mosquito makes a great cruising platform on a Sunday with my non-fishing wife. Not a bad thing!


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Just thought about upgrading too. And the mosquito was the one that looks to fit the bill. I have a bt osprey and it may be time to seriously look into it.im in jax and the osprey works great


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

Beautiful build. Welcome to the Beavertail family, I don’t think you will be disappointed!


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

Congrats and welcome to the club


----------

